# recommended pump for carbon reactor using TLF 150



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,
For my 46 Gal, I am thinking of running carbon in a Two Little Fishies 150 reactor, any recommendation for the pump? Maybe a maxi jet 1200? 

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

For carbon in these reactors they recommend ~ 100GPH flow. I am using maxi 400.
You better run GFO than carbon if you do not have luxury to run 2 reactors.
In case you will use heavy granules such as Seachem phosphate remover you will need maxi 1200, but for GFO from Bulk reef supply 400, 600, 900 will be OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

sig said:


> For carbon in these reactors they recommend ~ 100GPH flow. I am using maxi 400.
> You better run GFO than carbon if you do not have luxury to run 2 reactors.
> In case you will use heavy granules such as Seachem phosphate remover you will need maxi 1200, but for GFO from Bulk reef supply 400, 600, 900 will be OK


Great. Thanks for the info SIG.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO, buy the reactor from BRS.

Works, and looks so much better than the TLF 150.

I have used both, and sold the TLF ones. Just run the BRS canisters now!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info J_T.

Looked that the BRS reactors, they do look great and seem to be better quality 

Do you use the Deluxe or regular one. I watched their video, and they mention that the Deluxe version has a pressure valve. Is the pressure valve used to release pressure before opening it for cleaning?

Any opinions on the GFO granules from BRS (high capacity vs regular), or vs the Seachem phosphate remover?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I did not go with the delux one. The regular one was good enough. I did get the combo, mj pump, and chamber.

As for the gfo, I have seen no reason to buy the high capacity. I change out my gfo fairly frequently. And I use a lot less than they suggest. My 155 tank gets about one cup, every couple weeks. The half gallon size lasts a long time.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> I did not go with the delux one. The regular one was good enough. I did get the combo, mj pump, and chamber.
> 
> As for the gfo, I have seen no reason to buy the high capacity. I change out my gfo fairly frequently. And I use a lot less than they suggest. My 155 tank gets about one cup, every couple weeks. The half gallon size lasts a long time.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I have no personal opinion, but many who used combo and separate say, that separate are more efficient

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

